# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κλουβιά >  Το παρόν κλουβί των 2 lovebirds μου..

## Καρολίνα

διαστάσεων 50x30x53cm

Επειδή όμως νομίζω τους πέφτει μικρό (?) ψάχνω ή να φτιάξω.. ή νέα αγορά. Σε τί διαστάσεις προτείνετε;

----------


## lagreco69

Καρολινα ειναι ωραιο! κλουβακι αλλα εχει αυτες τις καμπυλες στο επανω μερος που το καθιστουν ακαταληλο για παπαγαλους. ψαξε για διαστασεις 60.9Χ60.9Χ60.9cm η οτιδηποτε μεγαλυτερο.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Με κατι τετοιο θα εισαι μια χαρα! Τετοια θα παρω κι εγω συντομα για τα lovebirds μου εαν ολα πανε καλα!



Διαστασεις: 76cmΧ 46cmX 45.5cm (το χωρισμα στη μεση αφαιρειται)

Ειναι σχετικα φτηνο! Εαν κανεις την πατεντα που εκανε ο Δημητρης (lagreco69) για τα cockatiel του θα ειναι σουπερ! 



(ενωσε δυο τετοιες ζευγαρωστρες, η μια πανω στην αλλη) 

Ειναι αρκετα καλο κλουβι! Ευρυχωρο και οικονομικο! Σκεψου το!

----------


## Καρολίνα

> Με κατι τετοιο θα εισαι μια χαρα! Τετοια θα παρω κι εγω συντομα για τα lovebirds μου εαν ολα πανε καλα!
> 
> 
> 
> Διαστασεις: 76cmΧ 46cmX 45.5cm (το χωρισμα στη μεση αφαιρειται)


χμ, έχω ένα τέτοιο (με χώρισμα στη μέση κτλ κτλ). Το πρώτο κλουβί που πήρα "αναγκαστικά" από το petshop που τα πήρα.. για να τα μεταφέρω. ΑΛΛΑ.. η ποιότητα.. χάλια! Στο σημείο π.χ. που μπαίνει η ποτίστρα τα κάγκελα έχουν "ανοίξει" (επίσης σε αυτό ήταν κάθετα.. κάτι που δεν κάνει στην ανάβαση). Για να μη μιλήσω για το χρωμα βαψίματος............

----------


## Καρολίνα

> Καρολινα ειναι ωραιο! κλουβακι αλλα εχει αυτες τις καμπυλες στο επανω μερος που το καθιστουν ακαταληλο για παπαγαλους. ψαξε για διαστασεις 60.9Χ60.9Χ60.9cm η οτιδηποτε μεγαλυτερο.


Θα ήθελα πολύ κάτι σαν αυτό.. (χωρίς καμπύλες) αλλά και με βάση (τροχήλατη αν ήταν δυνατό). Αλλά όσα έχω δεί ξεφεύγουν των 130ε που μπορώ περίπου να διαθέσω... :$

----------


## COMASCO

καρολινα!!η ζευγαρωστρα που σου δειχνει ο νικος ειναι μια πολυ καλη επιλογη!!γερο κλουβι!!εγω ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενος!!με αυτα τα κλουβια!!και ειναι σχετικα οικονομικα!!τα εχω βρει απο καταστημα της αθηνας στα 23,50 ε και τα μεταφορικα για μεσα στην αθηνα και πειραια δωρεαν...!!τυχεροι!!!!!!!ενω εμεις εδω.....

----------


## Καρολίνα

Ναι κι αυτό που λέω φτηνό ήταν. Με ανησυχεί όμως το χρώμα που θα βγαίνει.. αλλιώς να πάρω κι ένα δεύτερο και να το κάνω ένα (κάπου το έχω δεί μέσα)

----------


## Καρολίνα

Επανέρχομαι στο θέμα.. και θέλω να ρωτήσω από τι υλικά θα πρέπει να είναι το κλουβί (lovebirds). Υπάρχει μία μεγάλη περίπτωση να μου το φτιάξουν στο μηχανουργείο.. αλλιώς θα αναγκαστώ βέβαια να αγοράσω (για να το φτιάξω μόνη μου και να βγεί της προκοπής.. χλωμό! χεχ)

----------


## lagreco69

Να ειναι το λιγοτερο 60.9Χ60.9Χ60.9cm απο υλικο που να μην σκουριαζει να βαφτει με οικολογικο χρωμα χωρις μολυβδο! και να μην ξεφλουδιζει, το κενο στα καγκελα να ειναι 1,27, εδω μπορεις να δεις μερικες Κατασκευές.

----------


## Καρολίνα

This cage is suitable for the following bird species:African greyAmazonCockatielCockatooParrot*The Corner Parrot Bird Cage Liberta Dimensions:*Height 157 cm or 62 inchesWidth 60 cm or 24 inchesLength 60 cm or 24 inchesWeighs 27.0kgsMade from Powder Coated Wrought IronBar spacing: 20 mmAccessories included: stainless steel feeder bowls and perches6 Months warrantyThe Windsor Corner Parrot Cage comes in a *Silver* finish and is available in the following sizes (shown in cm):*
**Width-94 cm.**Depth-65 cm.**Height-159 cm.*

----------


## lagreco69

Αυτα τα κλουβια ειναι ετσι για να μπαινουν σε γωνιες, για εξοικονομηση χωρου. ειναι πολυ καλα ποιοτικα αλλα και πολυ ακριβα.

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Και ακαταλληλα για lovebirds γιατι εχουν πολυ μεγαλο κενο στα καγκελα...

----------


## Καρολίνα

> Και ακαταλληλα για lovebirds γιατι εχουν πολυ μεγαλο κενο στα καγκελα...


Ναι αλλά όσο έχω ψάξει ως τώρα, δεν έχω βρεί κάτι αξιόλογο που να καλύπτει και αυτές τις διαστάσεις..

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Να ενα με 136,50€. Αυτο εχει ο mitsman και πολλοι αλλοι...

----------


## Καρολίνα

Μα ....δεν μ'αρέσει όμως...........

----------


## Καρολίνα

Κι εκεί που έχω πάρει απόφαση για το κλουβί "φτιάξ'το μόνος σου".. και είμαι έτοιμη αύριο να πάω για προμήθεια υλικών.. βλέπω πως υπάρχει ειδικό πλέγμα για κλουβιά (αντί το κουνελόσυρμα)..  Ξέρει κανείς που μπορείς να το βρείς; Αθήνα   (η απάντηση φυσικα σε π.μ.)

----------


## Καρολίνα

Και μπαίνοντας στην τελική ευθεία (έχω φτιάξει εννοώ το σχέδιο για κλουβί 60x60x90), έχω ήδη αγοράσει τις γωνίες για να συνδέσω τον σκελετό.. κι έχω μείνει στην επιλογή σύρματος............ κι ερωτώ... έχω κουνελόσυρμα (διπλογαλβανισμένο) με απόσταση συρμάτων 1,40x2,8 (πιθανός να το ανοίξω (κόψω) όπου-όσο για μεγαλύτερο κενό στο οριζόντιο μέρος)..  και έχω δεί και πλέγμα 1x5. Στην δεύτερη περίπτωση θα το αφήσω ως έχει. (Το πλέγμα όμως που έχω δεί, παρα είναι "λευκού και γυαλιστερού χρώματος.. κάτι που δεν με πείθει και πολύ για το γαλβάνισμά του........)............... 


Τί προτείνετε ;

----------


## geam

για βαλε μια φωτο....

----------


## geam

το εχεις σπίτι ή το ειδες σε μαγαζί???? αν το εχεις σπίτι σταξε σε μια ακρη μια σταγόνα ξύδι....

----------


## Καρολίνα

θα στάξω πάνω στο κουνελόσυρμα που το έχω σπίτι.. το άλλο .................... χλωμό (είναι σε μαγαζί)

----------


## Καρολίνα

> για βαλε μια φωτο....


είναι στο pc στο σπίτι

----------


## geam

κουνελοσυρμα στο πισι πρωτη φορα ακουω...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Καρολίνα

/faps  :: 

νόμιζα ζήταγες φωτο του σχεδίου

----------


## geam

φωτο απο το συρμα είπα εαν μπορεις να βαλεις...

----------


## Καρολίνα

απογευματάκι

----------


## Geochef

Καλησπέρα 
μπορείς να μου δώσεις πληροφορίες για την ζευγαρωστρα που έχεις ενώσει μαζί με μια άλλη ποια ακριβός μοντέλο είναι τι διαστάσεις και την ένωση πως την έκανες 
ευχαριστω

----------


## jk21

Τη συστοιχια  ο Δημητρης την ειχε φτιαξει με αυτη την ζευγαρωστρα


http://www.petcamelot.gr/bird-cage-white-wire-9670.html  ( ο συνδεσμος ειναι σε εταιρια χονδρικης , για αυτον τον βαζω ) 


Διαστασεις :  76x46x45.5cm



Ειχε βγαλει τον πατο και την οροφη απο την καθε μια και τις ειχε ενωσει με δεματικα  . Ο Δημητρης δεν εχει αυτη τη στιγμη internet ωστε να μπορεσει να σου απαντησει ο ιδιος

----------


## panos70

Παρα πολυ ωραιο και ανετο κλουβι και εξυπνη ιδεα

----------


## Άντα

Το κλουβι αυτό το αγόρασα πριν 2 βδομαδες και το lovebird μου εχει ήδη βγάλει το χρώμα στο επάνω μέρος απο το ένα σύρμα!!! Το δαγκώνει εκείνο το σημείο συνέχεια.... Μήπως υπάρχει τρόπος να το "μπαλώσω";;; Φοβάμαι μήπως ξεφτύσει περισσότερο όταν πλένω το κλουβί... Στεναχωρέθηκα με αυτό ... Κατα τα άλλα είναι ωραίο και ευρύχωρο κλουβί.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Δεν νομίζω να μπορεί να επιδιορθωθεί με κάποιο τρόπο. Μόνο αν κρεμάσεις κάποιο παιχνίδι που να καλύπτει τη σκουριά ίσως!

----------

